# College Pick 'Em!



## jmbeck (Aug 28, 2009)

I've created a college football pick 'em for EB.com on Yahoo Sports.

Group ID# 15534

Password: hounddoggy

I selected to use the spread (more interesting, especially for crap games).

Picks for each game are locked 5 minutes before each game starts (versus locking all at one time).

Good Luck!


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 28, 2009)

I can't get in, it's asking for a password or account or something.


----------



## jmbeck (Aug 31, 2009)

Do you have a yahoo id?

If so, the group ID and password are in the body of my original post.


----------



## jmbeck (Aug 31, 2009)

Unless something changes, wilheldp and I are going to have a boring time trying to outdo each other each week.


----------



## FLJhawk (Aug 31, 2009)

jmbeck said:


> Unless something changes, wilheldp and I are going to have a boring time trying to outdo each other each week.


At least it is now a party of 3.


----------



## chaosiscash (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## Parks and Rec (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 31, 2009)

I'll set up a Yahoo user ID, gimme a bit...


----------



## TouchDown (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm there.


----------



## TouchDown (Sep 4, 2009)

So I got a weird e-mail this morning. It says that I haven't picked any games in the pick'em, so I log into my account and they all look picked to me? I tried to go to next week and it wouldn't open up because the games haven't been assigned yet (guess they have to wait for the next top25 list).

Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## chaosiscash (Sep 4, 2009)

No e-mail here.


----------



## Parks and Rec (Sep 4, 2009)

I had an email, but I thought it said to make sure to pick them. I checked and mine are picked.

Go Citadel!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 4, 2009)

Did you fill out all the tiebreakers at the bottom?


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 8, 2009)

I just wish there was more than 8 of us


----------



## FLJhawk (Sep 9, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> I just wish there was more than 8 of us


I just wish I was better at making picks.


----------



## jmbeck (Sep 9, 2009)

I wish there were more than eight of too. That way I could brag about my commanding two game lead to more people.


----------



## Parks and Rec (Sep 9, 2009)

I will stop sandbagging now and make some real picks. I just can't bring myself to pick UNC to win a game.


----------



## TouchDown (Sep 9, 2009)

I think Florida and Texas are going down this week.

*snicker*

No real big games this week... huh? ND and Michigan?


----------



## jmbeck (Sep 11, 2009)

Even with that ND and Michigan, you never know what teams are going to show up.

Boring week.

Of course, you can catch the Mississippi State vs. Auburn matchup at 7:00 PM Eastern on FSN.


----------



## chaosiscash (Sep 11, 2009)

I'd be willing to bet the best game this weekend from a spectator point of view was last night's.


----------



## FLJhawk (Sep 14, 2009)

Parks and Rec said:


> I will stop sandbagging now and make some real picks. I just can't bring myself to pick UNC to win a game.



This was a good week for a comeback, wasn't it Parks? Too bad we stunk it up so bad the first week. New slate this time around.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 14, 2009)

I took a vacation last week (both literally, and from making my picks). I'll be back this week though.


----------



## Parks and Rec (Sep 14, 2009)

Feeling much better about the picks this past weekend.


----------



## TouchDown (Sep 15, 2009)

Is it just me or are they late getting the picks up for this week?


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 16, 2009)

just made my picks, that way if I don't get time for the rest of the week to look into them further, they're done.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 18, 2009)

Remember to get those picks in.......


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 18, 2009)

I got hosed on our office pick 'em. Apparently the deadline set by our "commissioner" was 3pm the day before the first game we had to pick. Thursday games were not part of our games, but Boise State is and apparently they play today. So even though we had been told that our picks were due Friday by 3pm this week the deadline was really Thursday at 3pm. Nobody knew this. So 75% of the people in the pool didn't make any picks. :\


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 18, 2009)

^^^^



DVINNY said:


> just made my picks, that way if I don't get time for the rest of the week to look into them further, they're done.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 25, 2009)

REMINDER


----------



## PEsoon2B (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm in, never too late to get some Picks In


----------



## PEsoon2B (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm setting things on fire, LOL



> 1 DVINNY 56 56-40 2 Biloxi Brewhas 53 53-43
> 
> 2 Touchdown 53 53-43
> 
> ...


----------



## TouchDown (Oct 5, 2009)

I've picked lots more winners, but damn the spread on some of these wild games this year is kicking me in the butt.

I think this year has been filled with so many "dunno who's coming out on top in that game" games.

Fun stuff. PESoon2B... it's not over yet, we're not even 1/2 way through the season. Have faith.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 30, 2009)

Better get the picks in.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> Better get the picks in.....


How could : :wv: : lose to Univ of South Florida??!!!

JR


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 31, 2009)

jregieng said:


> How could : :wv: : lose to Univ of South Florida??!!!
> JR


I don't know if you were around for the Virginia conversation (about how they act as the spoiler in the ACC). Well, South Florida is the spoiler in the Big East. They always win at least one big game to screw over another team in the conference although they are hardly ever in contention themselves.


----------



## jmbeck (Nov 2, 2009)

And I'm officially out of it. A sick daughter, deadlines, and preparing for Halloween got in the way of my making picks for the week. Dangit.


----------



## Parks and Rec (Nov 2, 2009)

I remembered halfway throught the day...


----------



## PEsoon2B (Nov 3, 2009)

you're both still ahead of me. 

Rank Pick Set Name Total Points W-L

1 DVINNY 96 96-73

2 FLJhawk 92 92-77

3 Touchdown 91 91-78

4 Soboman52 88 88-81

5 Biloxi Brewhas 83 83-86

6 Chaos's Picks 81 81-88

7 Spam King 80 80-89

8 Parks and Rec 79 79-90

9 PEsoon2B 37 37-53


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 3, 2009)

PEsoon2B said:


> you're both still ahead of me.
> Rank Pick Set Name Total Points W-L
> 
> 1 DVINNY 96 96-73
> ...


Damn that one missed week...


----------



## FLJhawk (Nov 5, 2009)

I guess reading this tells me why when I missed the opening round of games I still somehow managed to maintain my position. Not happening this week though. Mine are in.


----------



## TouchDown (Nov 5, 2009)

Sadly... I haven't missed any games, and haven't been able to keep up with you. Against the spread has been crazy this year.


----------



## FLJhawk (Nov 5, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> Sadly... I haven't missed any games, and haven't been able to keep up with you. Against the spread has been crazy this year.


It's all about luck. It's amazing how the oddsmakers are usually so good at setting a line that it really is 50/50 most of the time.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 6, 2009)

jregieng said:


> How could : :wv: : lose to Univ of South Florida??!!!
> JR


:wv: just ain't got it.

good talent, but not a polished team.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> : :wv: : just ain't got it.
> good talent, but not a polished team.


Do you think they might execute a takedown on Cinncinnati? 

JR


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 13, 2009)

^ at home (Cinci)!? Very unlikely...spread's 9.5, their starting QB's probably still out, &amp; i still took cinci


----------



## PEsoon2B (Nov 13, 2009)

FLJhawk said:


> I guess reading this tells me why when I missed the opening round of games I still somehow managed to maintain my position. Not happening this week though. Mine are in.


Not this week, it looks like you haven't done yours.

I just missed tonights game because I was late.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 15, 2009)

jregieng said:


> Do you think they might execute a takedown on Cinncinnati?
> JR


what a rip off that was. Freakin' replay ref should be hung


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^ I saw. Complete rip off - almost makes you want to swear off college football! &lt;_&lt;

JR


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 18, 2009)

Spam king, and Parcs and Rec,

NO QUITTING NOW !!!!!!!!

can't let PEsoon2B catch up with you. We have a few weeks left !! get back on it.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 18, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> Spam king, and Parcs and Rec,
> NO QUITTING NOW !!!!!!!!
> 
> can't let PEsoon2B catch up with you. We have a few weeks left !! get back on it.


What are you talking about? I've been steadily moving up the leaderboard since my missed week in week 2. I'm comin' to get y'all at the top now!


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 18, 2009)

I was thinking you were the ones that didn't fill anything out last week. Who was that then? I can't login from work, its on WEBSENCE


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 19, 2009)

I went back and looked, it was Chaos and Biloxi's


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 21, 2009)

FLJhawk

Chaos's Picks

Biloxi Brewhas

get Your PICKS IN SOON, only 4 hours till kickoff !


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

Ooohh ... somone got hooked ....

: :wv: :

:16:

JR


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 27, 2009)

YEAH BABY !!!!!!!!!

I took em them on the College Pick Ems too !!!!!

:wv:


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 29, 2009)

WOW, did I ever miss damn near all of them this weekend. GEESH.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah, I went 0-8 in the first 8 games, then went 5-5...I'm the Tennessee Titans of this weeks college picks.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 6, 2009)

ahhhh, I gotta brag....

But I'd like to see us get about 25 people on there next year. It's fun, and only takes a few minutes a week to do.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 6, 2009)

I wanna be in for next year, I'm already doing a weekly pool so what the heck.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm still bitter that I missed a week early in the season (week 2, I believe) and it completely hosed me for the rest of the season.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 6, 2009)

We will do an EB.com College Bowl Picks here soon,


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 6, 2009)

LINK TO SIGN UP FOR BOWL PICK EM's

http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/bowl/group/12549

Group ID #12549

Password: EB2500


----------

